# I need help.



## jdw903 (Jun 22, 2015)

-


----------



## bambina912 (May 7, 2015)

Any blood? Pale stool? Those might be concerning factors. I'd ask for more tests but it does not sound severe!


----------



## jdw903 (Jun 22, 2015)

-


----------

